# Black Templars!!



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Man, I forgot all about the Black Templars, another army with an old codex that desperately needs an update. They are an awesome army second only to the Space Wolves of course!

anyway I might start a small force if the rumours are true!

Email BoLS : Warhammer and Wargaming News Email BoLS Submit Warhammer and Wargaming News Tips Submit Wargames News (automated form) Email BoLS : Warhammer and Wargaming News Advertise on BoLS
40K RUMORS: Black Templars OTW
Posted by Bigred at Sunday, April 17, 2011

So, latest word on everyone's favorite space crusaders is that they are headed our way after the Necrons. Here's the latest:



Via Lord Castellan



> So what do we think the next codexes are going to be?
> 
> Necron of course, then Templar, obviously, but what else is coming down the pipes? 6th edition in a few years? Personally I dont think we need a new rulebook so soon but ive heard the rumor mill.
> 
> ...



And a response via Harry:


> Sculpts have been around for about 18 months. (and well worth a bit of saliva )
> 
> I honestly don't know the order they will appear ...
> 
> ...


Rev


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

From what I've heard they're a long way off yet. As said in the link, after Necrons, and Sisters, and most probably Tau.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Sounds a bit of salt should be taken with this. Since SoBs have also got models and stuff... 

6th seems closer than we think, GW need to make their money somwhere..


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

From Warseer's Harry



> Sculpts have been around for about 18 months. (and well worth a bit of saliva )
> 
> I honestly don't know the order they will appear ...
> 
> ...


Which this does all line up with the Dark Templar rumor that went around almost 18 months ago, and coupled with the 40k mmo's original due date of 2012 it is entirely believable.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I've kept a close eye on these rumours and the consensus seems to be that the BT and Chaos will be in the new starter kit for 6ed. You can expect to see BT after Necrons, Sisters and Tau have all been released.

So summer/autumn next year.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

BT were virtually completed a fair while ago, 
as far as I'm aware they are almost certainly a back-up codex in case there is a delay with the next codex


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Marneus Calgar said:


> 6th seems closer than we think, GW need to make their money somwhere..


You mean like they do by selling models, Codecies, rulebooks, paints and tools?

40K really doesn't need a new edition right now. We're fast approaching a place of relative balance. Please GW, finish updating all the Codecies before moving on to 6th.


----------



## daemosa (Nov 4, 2010)

Templars shouldn't be getting an update any time soon,they just got their FAQ last January.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> 40K really doesn't need a new edition right now. We're fast approaching a place of relative balance. Please GW, finish updating all the Codecies before moving on to 6th.


i agree with Katie, GW said that they were to make all the codecies 5th ed quality before they moved on to 6th. i find that 40k is pretty balanced rule wise with 5th and not really any complaints that i can find that are of major importance.



MadCowCrazy said:


> I've kept a close eye on these rumours and the consensus seems to be that the BT and Chaos will be in the new starter kit for 6ed.
> 
> So summer/autumn next year.


BTs and CSM for the starter set? pending the new codexs i might just play them instead of vanilla marines, but i cant wait til the next Chaos codex.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

So after Tau, SoB, Necrons and BT who does leave us with needing an update? Orks are pretty solid, they have a 5th ed codex but they were obviously designed with 6th ed in mind. That leaves us with DA, CSM and Daemons. As a DA player I'd be happy if we got 6th edition first and be one of the first codexes rather than being stuck with a codex that's good for six months and then outdated again. I'd imagine the same would go for Chaos players of both varieties.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Katie Drake said:


> You mean like they do by selling models, Codecies, rulebooks, paints and tools?
> 
> 40K really doesn't need a new edition right now. We're fast approaching a place of relative balance. Please GW, finish updating all the Codecies before moving on to 6th.


Well, if you think about it, it's the only logical step for the shareholders. GW have made a loss which means Shareholders want more money... 6th ed will mean a huge amount of money straight in the pot for GW.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> You mean like they do by selling models, Codecies, rulebooks, paints and tools?
> 
> 40K really doesn't need a new edition right now. We're fast approaching a place of relative balance. Please GW, finish updating all the Codecies before moving on to 6th.



This is exactly right, we do not need to be moving into 6th Edition still holding any 4th Edition Codexs, which would mean updating

Witchhunters
Tau
Orks
Eldar
Chaos Space Marines 
Chaos Daemons
Necrons 

Do that, then do 6th (or update 2 of the old ones in the 6th Starter)


----------



## ANARCHY (Mar 15, 2009)

Chances of all of them being updated before 6th is slim i think.
Though i do think they should.
Thing is, launching 6th is probably a good cashcow for them, it will always be that.
GW is a weird company, we all know that.
They're also trying to scrap metal models simply because of cost, they'd have to do them in plastic instead then.
Lot of work, high cost.
Creating more army specific plastic kits costs even more. On the plus side, if they do it right in the next codexes/editions they shouldn't have to alter any kits and they can go for years and earn them their money back.

I hope they'll do a codex for each army this edition, but wouldn't mind it if they moved 3 over to the start of 6th edition. Thing is, they don't really do that ever. Always SM first. Also, if they change it all up in 6th too much, all the codexes will be useless, if they don't change too much, what's the use of a new codex ?

What i think is, they might be getting smart for a change, and update all codexes to throw us a curveball. I do think they're still a bit of a weird company, but they might start get it...


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

I have been inclined towards the position that GW would release a new version of 40k just prior to the MMO being released, with the first codex being a Marine codex aligning with the chapter that would be playable in said MMO, for some time now. Since we have seen Templars in the Imperium of Man preview, it seems very likely that Templars will be that codex. It wouldn't be the first or the last time that a company has attempted to leverage a release across markets.

6th edition may not change much as far as the basic rules are concerned, but I would hope for a few cosmetic tweaks to the game (such as more of the generic missions) and to tighten the rules up just a bit. I know GW has a long-standing tradition of 'rules as a guide, not as a firm ruleset' but I think that needs to be reigned in to be able to pull people into a tabletop game from a virtual (and rules strictly defined) MMO. Also maybe they should have some sort of official place you can go to get questions regarding the rules answered officially and in a timely manner.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> This is exactly right, we do not need to be moving into 6th Edition still holding any 4th Edition Codexs, which would mean updating
> 
> Witchhunters
> Tau
> ...


Well, your list is a little bit off

Necrons 3rd
Witchhunters 3rd
Black Templar 4th
Tau 4th
Eldar 4th
Dark Angels 4th
CSM 4th
CD 4th

Orks released in 4th designed for 5th

then we have the actual 5th ed codexes
SM
IG
SW
NIDS
BA
DE
GK

Which if we count Orks as a 5th edition (which I do, just look at all the options) then we are halfway through updating all of the codexes!! :grin:
If memory servs the ratio in 4th was 4:4, with 3rd was 6:8, and 5th is holding at 4:4: Granted, 4th edition did see two new full blown armies from tiny supplement lists.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Fallen said:


> i find that 40k is pretty balanced rule wise with 5th and not really any complaints that i can find that are of major importance.


HOW MANY CARS DID YOU BRING EDITION


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> You mean like they do by selling models, Codecies, rulebooks, paints and tools?
> 
> 40K really doesn't need a new edition right now. We're fast approaching a place of relative balance. Please GW, finish updating all the Codecies before moving on to 6th.


Hells yes we do.

Elites and Fast Attack that otherwise are ground troops not being able to hold objectives? Bullshit. Get that crap out of my game.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

daemosa said:


> Templars shouldn't be getting an update any time soon,they just got their FAQ last January.


And Tau just got one, so obviously they are now competitive. Right? No. Just because they were brought up from utter shit to acceptable does not mean they don't need an update.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Templars will be released along with the MMO, of that I have no doubt. I'd put at least even money on them being in the new starter set. Just makes good buisness sense. 

People playing the MMO as Black Templars want to play Black Templars when they try to get into the table top. What better way than to give them what they want in the starter set, for new edition?


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

gally912 said:


> Templars will be released along with the MMO, of that I have no doubt. I'd put at least even money on them being in the new starter set. Just makes good buisness sense.
> 
> People playing the MMO as Black Templars want to play Black Templars when they try to get into the table top. What better way than to give them what they want in the starter set, for new edition?


The problem is that the MMO's current due date is March 2012 to March of 2013. Kinda a big stretch :cray:


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

gally912 said:


> Templars will be released along with the MMO, of that I have no doubt. I'd put at least even money on them being in the new starter set. Just makes good buisness sense.
> 
> People playing the MMO as Black Templars want to play Black Templars when they try to get into the table top. What better way than to give them what they want in the starter set, for new edition?


I will laugh when UMs are put on the back burner for Black Templars as the poster children. What a fuck you to Matt Ward. Fingers Cross.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> And Tau just got one, so obviously they are now competitive. Right? No. Just because they were brought up from utter shit to acceptable does not mean they don't need an update.


I wouldn't go as far as _acceptable_. The only blatantly broken thing they fixed with Tau was that after 5th Hammerheads couldn't drive 12" and fire their weapons as the rules for fast vehicles changed. They changed the wording on the multi-tracker to once more allow it, and that's all.

The rest were rules clarifications on already crystal clear rules that should have been unnecessary.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I think they'll finish updating all the codecies before 6th edition comes, and make it so that 6th doesn't immediately make everything obsolete. 
I also think that eventually every army with have army specific box sets, like space wolves and blood angels, rather than upgrades like Black Templars. It just makes sense. Also means less metal minis for them to make and more converting characters on our part.


----------



## EwokDwf (Apr 13, 2011)

wow i love it when people delete your posts
well like they said 6th is a long away away they still need to update alot of the armys and codexs also they still need to make alot of units that arent out there yet.. as i know dark eldar, and space wolves and a couple others dont have alll there units made..

most likely from what i understand it is going to be sisters of battle that get theres next and then tau.. and then from there not sure


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

The thing is people are under the assumption that the Black Templars well be the only chapter in the game, so basing the possible release of the BT on the game is pointless, if there going to come out, theyll come out regardless if theres a game based on them or not, its kinda like saying the UM will get a new codex this year because of the game Warhammer 40k: space marine.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Well, if you think about it, it's the only logical step for the shareholders. GW have made a loss which means Shareholders want more money... 6th ed will mean a huge amount of money straight in the pot for GW.


Not sure this will be the case:
Ive found info on this...
Linky


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

I wouldn't expect the release of 6th edition until 2013 - GW have the Hobbit Movie Release to milk during 2012 [especially given the response to the LOTR sales "bubble"...]

However, back on topic - I'd really rather not see any BT releases until Necrons, Tau, SoB, _and_ Craftworld Eldar get updates...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I wouldn't go as far as _acceptable_. The only blatantly broken thing they fixed with Tau was that after 5th Hammerheads couldn't drive 12" and fire their weapons as the rules for fast vehicles changed. They changed the wording on the multi-tracker to once more allow it, and that's all.
> 
> The rest were rules clarifications on already crystal clear rules that should have been unnecessary.


Was talking about the BT.


----------



## HeadlessScarecrow (Apr 20, 2010)

templar have always been my favorite marines. i have been playing them for over ten years and i don't plan on stopping. the rumor of them possibly being in the starter box made me throw up in my mouth a little bit. i REALLY hope that isn't the case. my unconditional love for them, may just become conditional by that point.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

HeadlessScarecrow said:


> templar have always been my favorite marines. i have been playing them for over ten years and i don't plan on stopping. the rumor of them possibly being in the starter box made me throw up in my mouth a little bit. i REALLY hope that isn't the case. my unconditional love for them, may just become conditional by that point.


Why? If it's "bandwagoners" then I wouldn't worry about it too much since every army gets its fair share of those wanting a slice of the new army pie with a new Codex release.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

ANARCHY said:


> Also, if they change it all up in 6th too much, all the codexes will be useless, if they don't change too much, what's the use of a new codex ?


Perhaps they are planning to do a errata for all armies like they did for Fantasy when 8th rolled around? That way every army is perfectly playable and competitive with each other, with the exception of the latest dexes who are built for 6th.


----------



## HeadlessScarecrow (Apr 20, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> Why? If it's "bandwagoners" then I wouldn't worry about it too much since every army gets its fair share of those wanting a slice of the new army pie with a new Codex release.


why you ask? because 75% of the people i play are "bandwagoners," as you call them. everyone wants to immediately switch to the newest army. nothing hurts an army as much as coming in a starter box. IMHO


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

HeadlessScarecrow said:


> why you ask? because 75% of the people i play are "bandwagoners," as you call them. everyone wants to immediately switch to the newest army. nothing hurts an army as much as coming in a starter box. IMHO


So in three months they'll move into something else and you can buy their models for cheap. You can tell I'm experienced in dealing with these types.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

On that note of "bandwagoners", it definitely doesn't apply to all people, but what you say is true however. A lot of people want the new models and new armies and all that new fun stuff. I'd much rather get in a couple games with old school BT before a new codex. 

..well in my case in the future, counts as BT...


----------



## HeadlessScarecrow (Apr 20, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> So in three months they'll move into something else and you can buy their models for cheap. You can tell I'm experienced in dealing with these types.


hah! that is a great way of looking at it. hopefully they will get some vindi's that i can get for cheap. :grin:

on the subject of vindicator, i hope they still let us take POTMS on them. so worth the 30 points.


----------



## grumpyolddragon (Apr 16, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> From what I've heard they're a long way off yet. As said in the link, after Necrons, and Sisters, and most probably Tau.


I've heard the same. The Witch Hunters codex is older than the Black Templar, so it more than likely will be first. They wouldn't release two 'space marine' codexs in a row, and Sisters are essentially 'space marine.' 

Black Templar should be the next space marine codex to be updated. I've heard Dark Angels, but they got a new codex just before the latest edition rules came out. Hopefully, in a year or two. I love Black Templar.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

So an interesting tid bit but apparantly Phil Kelly is supposedly :shok: writting the Next Black Templar Codex. I know kinda odd since Ward has been doing most of the SM codexes as of late.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

grumpyolddragon said:


> Sisters are essentially 'space marine.'.


Burn in a fire, heretic. Having said that, the normal pattern is indeed to follow an Imperial codex with a Xeno one before adding on more Imperials...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

exsulis said:


> So an interesting tid bit but apparantly Phil Kelly is supposedly :shok: writting the Next Black Templar Codex. I know kinda odd since Ward has been doing most of the SM codexes as of late.


Phil did Space Wolves, so it's not too surprising.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Thats a shame. One would wonder how Matt Ward would make the BT even more awesome than his other chapters. Seems to be his modeus operandi with Ultramarines, then BA able to defeat Greater Daemons singlehandedly and then the aweseomness that is Draigo and the nonsensical issue of Crowe.


----------



## GreatUncleanOne (Apr 25, 2011)

Matt Ward is the new Gav Thorpe and must be stopped at all costs!!!! Won't someone save us from the stupidity. Won't someone think of the children! oh wait they are they want to blind them with stupidly powerful armies so they spend all their parents money on it!

whoops bile alert


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Gav was a good but conservative developer. if you look at the other army books, and codexes, he didn't rock the boat so to speak. He just followed the trend of the previous books. It is just how he worked. 

Also Gav's fluff was by far better than Ward's.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

I like Matt Ward mechanics-wise. He's not afraid to shake things up and generally comes out with an army that's fairly balanced overall (with the occasional 'oops', especially in Special Characters).

If he's also the one writing the fluff entries for the codices he's lead on - and I'm honestly not sure on that - he really, really oughtta stop doing that.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Personally I think people are a bit too harsh on Matt Ward. (and I know people are going to scream at me for saying that) Take the fluff of Draigo. A lot of people complain about him wandering around the Warp killing daemons and destroying things but nearly everyone seems to ignore the fact that his actions in the Warp are utterly futile as everything he destroys returns as good as new. As another person on another thread pointed out, the Chaos Gods might just be taking a great measure of satisfaction in his pointless struggles and are purposely allowing him to survive to prolong his torture. To me Draigo's background is more the futility of fighting Chaos as no matter how many times you defeat Chaos it always returns.

Ward is a rather radical writer but he's not the horror that a lot of people are making him out to be.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

If he'd not had Grey Knights defile themselves by bathing in the blood of Sisters to be *more pure* - and then bragged about it in White Dwarf - I might agree with you there.


----------



## wickedchild (Jan 12, 2010)

I have to admit I was also part of the BT players who wanted a new codex.
But I must confess that I am now quite happy with the current one, thanks to the update from GW. Storm Shields and Typhoon/Cyclone upgrade is welcome (apart from the cost increase on my assault brothers...)
I am not even complaining about the Rhino cost but still wish our Razorback could be cheaper...
The main weakness with the current dex is our anti-Psy capabilities (or lack of).
Also, our Elite sword bretheren could do with 2 base attacks....

Apart from that, BT are still solid !!!!!!


----------

